# How Often Do You Wash Your Car?



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just curious, how often do you wash your car?

I try to wash it at least once a week, weather permitting.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well once a week but with weather as it is not even that at the moment!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Not enough !


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

Was once a week but not at the moment


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Haven't washed mine in almost 2 months, Weather and Dark early buggers it up for me.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Once a week or in between showers/arctic temps. Hate winter!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

When it's dirty. Not religiously at 1 week or whatever, just, whenever it's dirty and needs it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Same as "Drewie" above,:wave: a lot irritated with the pants weather we've been getting for so long!! even taken to cleaning cars under a Tarpaulin suspended over the cars,


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Every couple days with me, sometimes, everyday. Inside gets done everyday.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Every 3 to 5 weels depending on how dirty it is. Fortunately i dont use my personal car for work.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Every other day at the moment


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Last August, shocking !


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Once a week where i can

Alot easier in the summer to stick to it with the lighter nights and no frost and cold.

However will battle the elements in the winter and wash it in the pouring rain whilst getting really funny looks off the neighbours


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

I work away during the week so have to spend time with the family at weekends. If I complete the diy list she makes me I might be allowed a couple of hours on the cars!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I take my car to work and wash it every Sunday, i have use of the wash lane so i`m under cover.


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

My opportunity only ever comes at the weekend. So I count in weeks.

So every week if I get it my way, every two weeks if SWMBO has anything to do with it.

Have switched from waxes to sealants recently and am finding that with my new sealant (Hellshine Abyss from Autobrite) the car is staying cleaner looking between washes. I don't believe it's any more protected than with my Colli 845 but the dirt doesn't hold to the car as easily.

I weirdly like my car to get good and dirty during the week, it makes the weekend clean up all the more satisfying.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I do mine and my mums once a week (saterday/sunday) as in the week I don't have any time really.
at the moment its hard to keep to once a week with the wheather we are having but if I don't think its to cold and its only light rain then out I go


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

neilos said:


> Every couple days with me, sometimes, everyday. Inside gets done everyday.


Inside every day, are you a taxi driver? :lol:

That's some effort doing every it everyday. :thumb:


----------



## Mark.T (Jan 11, 2014)

Whenever family and DIY time allows! Sometimes it goes past a month. The family seems to get more cleaning than my pride and joy at the moment!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

About once a week or so for me. The Lexus takes preference over the Honda too.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Used to be once or twice a week. With the weather as it stands plus having soo much on its been 3 n a half weeks. With the roads round here caked in mud and grit, its desperate


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Once a week usually, but this winter its been anything from 2-4 weeks between washes.
Mike


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i try to do it at least once a week, but it rains so often down here i tend to do it whenever i can. i also have to wash 3 other cars to keep them swirl free lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

One a week in winter, sometimes if its bad it gets a midweek blast at the local garage, and in summer every 2 weeks.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

A proper wash and wax every week and in this weather a quick pre-wash and hose down during the week... in the dark... if weather permits.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

once a week for me but in the past few i havent with the amount of dirt and salt thats on the roads.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Usually once a week on a Friday so come Saturday morning she looks lovely for the weekend 

Although was pointless recently with the weather, was filthy after a few hours on the roads round here


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Once a week with ONR.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

On this weather I aim for every 2 weeks due to weather and the fact some weeks it never moves, in summer every week though


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Once a week for me :detailer:


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

usuaklly once a week but currently when the weather lets me! One journey and its back to square one so motivation is pretty low! Bring on some dry weather!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Roughly once every 3 week's, for me depend's on what finish is on the car as finding the sealant's last longer keeping the car cleaner than say a wax mabey would especially with the rain.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

In the summer maybe every week or two, depends on how dirty it is.
In the winter If the weather is good (sunny and not too cold) once a month but sometimes it doesn't get washed for 3+ months.
I like it clean and shiny but sometimes I can't


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I try to wash mine at least once a week but ends up being every 2/3 weeks


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

At least 2 times a week so about once every 3.5 days. If the car is not too dirty (just some dust) I will do the 2 Bucket (grit guards in both) rinse-less wash.

If dirt is caked (or cannot be removed by a strong spray of water) I will do the foam gun-2 Bucket wash (with car soap).

Again...average about 3 to 4 days depending on weather (usually good as I live in Southern California).


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Every Saturday morning at 10:10, otherwise I can't cope  :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

I try and wash the car at least every other week, weather permitting. I think the longest I've managed to leave it has been about 5 weeks.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted once a week, but at the moment thats a bit of a lie  .......only because of the weather though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once a week in the Spring/Summer and once every two weeks in the Autumn/Winter, all dependend on the weather. :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Every Saturday morning at 10:10, otherwise I can't cope  :thumb:


10:10 lol a creacher of habit..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Once a month for me.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm once a week unless I am off work and it is more frequent then.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Whenever I get 3 or 4 hours without swmbo or the kiddies. Then it is tunes on and tranquillity.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Haven't washed mine in almost 2 months, Weather and Dark early buggers it up for me.


Me too and doesn't bother me one bit lol


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Me too and doesn't bother me one bit lol


Denial lol


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

normaly every 2-3 weeks


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Every week as I do around 400/500 miles a week


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Once a month lately ;(

Mine was an honest answer, as per the nasty winter conditions


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd love to say once a week, but for me it's normally every two weeks(ish) unless it's really dirty. Come the summertime I usually clean it most weekends though.


----------



## UncleGurn (Jan 20, 2014)

This time of year & with this weather once every 2 weeks if I can, although if I have time I'll do it sooner. When the weather is good I aim for once a week!


----------



## Vive_le_sport (Aug 1, 2013)

Every Friday for keep it fresh for the weekend


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

The trouble is there are the 911, the A5, my wife's Guilietta, my daughter's Swift Sport, my eldest sons Corsa, and if my youngest son appears, his Ka all to be done. Try to do 2 or 3 each weekend weather permitting.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Usually once a week outside..i try to rinse off the salt daily in winter 
daily hoovering inside


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Usually every 3 weeks or so for me, but this time of year definitely whenever the weather's decent on a weekend, which is quite rare!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Once a year for me.


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

It used to be once a week if it needed it or not, now its when its dirty, usually every couple of weeks but I like it to be really dirty first, its more satisfying. 

Its a black GTC VXR so the more I wash, the more stone chips I find...

Inside is a couple of times a year I'am ashamed to say.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Vixer said:


> It used to be once a week if it needed it or not, now its when its dirty, usually every couple of weeks but I like it to be really dirty first, its more satisfying.
> 
> Its a black GTC VXR so the more I wash, the more stone chips I find...
> 
> Inside is a couple of times a year I'am ashamed to say.


Wow, shocked about the inside!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

4 times last year, they just don't get dirty here. Usually a quick wipe with the California dust buster and a quick QD wipe down is enough. Ceramic brake pads also help as the wheels never get dirty. I think the CQuartz Finest also helps a lot.

I can spend more time sitting round the pool than cleaning the car!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Wow, shocked about the inside!


Tragic waste of a VXR


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Usually every week, unless the weather prevents it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Try to get both cars done at least once a week ....


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Whenever I can be bothered :lol:


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

If I'm living at home, once a week.

If I'm living away, it doesn't get washed, it waits until I get home! That could be like 6-8 weekly :doublesho


----------



## Shining (Jan 6, 2014)

Usually do a waterless or rinseless wash, i guess the proper shampoo wash is what the poll wanted to check? Do that once in a month only.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Usually every week, but at the moment it's every 2 weeks, it's mucky again within 5 minutes of washing it this time of year.


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tragic waste of a VXR


lol The car doesn't get used during the week so it doesn't get that dirty inside, besides, who can see inside when you're driving :driver: the bodywork is always pretty much swirl free and waxed though, its wearing OCW on the paint and Reload on the wheels


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Mainly once a week. But sometimes goes 4


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Once a fortnight is the plan (weather permitting)


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Honestly - hardly ever recently. Combination of terrible weather and living in a flat


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I try and do it at least every two weeks, but it takes me about 3 odd hours so don't have time to do it weekly really.


----------

